# Rockford Fosgate Punch 45 and Punch 30



## Orig p30 and p45 forsale (Aug 28, 2021)

The Originals! Not the HD Versions, what's both worth?;. You can get 35wrms at 2ohms stereo and 70wrms mono into 4ohms with the Peanut Punch 30. Has been measured this model bench tested I've seen. And the original Punch 45 cheater amp. Go 2 ohms mono and stereo it at 2 or 1 ohm as they did back in the day. Haha. A bench tested punch 45 did 162wrms mono into 2ohms. I still have these and they're awesome. Worth??


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

I sold my punch 75hd for $200 about 2 years ago.


----------

